# Another pattern



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry for the bombardment of threads. It is cloudy, rainy and chilly. My garage is my shop and not a fun place to be right now. 

A friend was looking for an AK-47 rifle pattern. After looking in my library, I realized I had never modeled one. I have a bunch of AR frame models but no AK so went and modeled one. Really happy with the final results. Lucky is better then good sometimes. A lot of my patterns are less than good. 

The pattern is natively modeled at 8 inches long by .25 deep.

Threw in a render of the model for fun.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Another great job, Oscar! And yes, it's nasty out. You should come visit my shop - coffee's fresh at 9 every morning and the shop is climate controlled. :grin:

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. I am going to go cry in my corner now. 

Green with jealousy


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL! Or just come over for coffee... :wink:

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Sorry for the bombardment of threads. It is cloudy, rainy and chilly. My garage is my shop and not a fun place to be right now.
> 
> Threw in a render of the model for fun.



Sorry ?! I dont think so... keep them coming.
Cool stuff. Gonna try that Blender.
You have insulation no?



9am for coffee is a bit late in the day


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

UglySign said:


> 9am for coffee is a bit late in the day


I use an AeroPress to make a cup for Sandy while she's getting ready for work, a different dark roast every morning about 5:45 (we keep about 8 different dark roast blends). But I perc a pot for me about 9 every morning after I've been in the shop a few hours and then sip on it all day long (I have a pretty decent carafe that keeps it hot). Works for me! :grin:

If you venture down south I'll put an early pot on for you, Ronnie! But Oscar is only about 20 minutes away so no excuses. :wink:

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Another great job, Oscar! And yes, it's nasty out. You should come visit my shop - coffee's fresh at 9 every morning and the shop is climate controlled. :grin:
> 
> David


Climate controlled, what’s that ?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Bombard away Oscar!!
I downloaded Blender and played for a while, then realized it's not the software, it's the operator. 😞
I went back to Aspire and modeled a fish this afternoon, so far it looks like one of my grandkids did it with play dough. You can come teach me and I'll supply coffee AND doughnuts!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ronnie, no insulation in my garage. Unless you mean my personal insulation I carry on me all the time. I've re-acclimated to Texas. We've been in the mid to high-40's all day and it feel likes it freezing to me. When I lived in North Dakota this was shorts weather.

David, I will stop by some day. Especially if there is coffee. First thing I drink and the last thing I drink in a day. I also really want to see your cnc (more green envy). lol

Joe, can't wait to see the fancy art fish. Just call it high art that has to be interpreted. That's what I do.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Climate controlled, what’s that ?


In my case, with a mini-split system. In your case, by good ol' Mother Nature! :grin:

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> In my case, with a mini-split system. In your case, by good ol' Mother Nature! :grin:
> 
> David


Yes the A/C was working well today. Too well actually


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I will have to check out blender. Are there instructions for learning it?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Ronnie, no insulation in my garage....


You & Rick might consider a small group buy for the insulation.

Lol... I downloaded blender, started it and closed it.... alot to digest there.
Wait till the weekend.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

marecat3 said:


> I will have to check out blender. Are there instructions for learning it?


I downloaded it after I saw it mentioned here a few days ago. I've only messed with it for a little while. It looks like it has a bit of a learning curve, but surely it beats $2000 for Aspire when all I want to do is model a few 3D models. When I get to spend some time with it, I'll post what the experience was like.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If you can tolerate a talking head video with a perky boy-band refugee, this guy, blender guru on youtube, is actually pretty good. 



 He has one where he models an anvil that I liked a little better as it moves a bit faster.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> If you can tolerate a talking head video with a perky boy-band refugee, this guy, blender guru on youtube, is actually pretty good. Here's part 1 of his intro series He has one where he models an anvil that I liked a little better as it moves a bit faster.


Thanks, Phil. I'll take a look.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you, 
I don't mind the talking head as long as I can understand what he is saying, which I can. I won't be able to watch it at work so how do I find him on you tube?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

he's "blender guru". Watch for the glare off his freshly polished cheeks!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

There are thousands of tutorials on youtube. The problem is the vast majority is for older versions of blender. Version 2.8 was a major update that literally changed everything in the user interface. So stick with 2.8 tutorials until you really feel comfortable with the controls and then you can look at older tutorials and understand how to convert the controls.

For a basic starter tutorial, this is good.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

marecat3 said:


> thank you,
> I don't mind the talking head as long as I can understand what he is saying, which I can. I won't be able to watch it at work so how do I find him on you tube?


First, click on the play arrow in the forum post thumbnail. Then, In the lower right corner of the resulting video window, You'll see "YouTube" in white letters. Click on that and it will take you to the video on Youtube. Then you can bookmark it, or copy the url address and email it to yourself.


----------

